# Comer el tarro



## Churchil

*Comer el tarro  *

Ciao a tutti, volevo chiedervi che mi aiutasti a trovare le parole giuste per tradurre quest'espressione, che in spagnolo viene a significare che una persona finisce credendo in qualcosa dovuto a un'insistente e tenace ripetizione di certa idea o insieme di idee in modo che al soggetto finisca sembrandogli che quello che gli hanno detto è una verità indubbia, insomma, convincerlo di qualcosa in cui ti interessi che sia convinto, con indipendenza di che sia un'informazione vera o falsa.


----------



## Silvia10975

Si tratta per caso del_ lavaggio del cervello_?


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, credo proprio che sia _fare il lavaggio del cervello_.


----------



## Neuromante

No, no es un lavado de cerebro. Se parece más a lo que hacen los vendedores puerta a puerta, o los "enamorados" que a la mañana siguiente de cazar la presa desaparecen (O no, que tampoco hay que exagerar)


----------



## krolaina

Scervellarsi?


----------



## neutrino2

En español "comer el tarro" sería sinónimo de "comer la cabeza" ?

Alguna vez he oído decir: "¡No me comas la cabeza!" en el sentido explicado por Churchill (bueno... me lo han dicho a mí !).


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> En español "comer el tarro" sería sinónimo de "comer la cabeza" ?
> 
> Alguna vez he oído decir: "¡No me comas la cabeza!" en el sentido explicado por Churchill (bueno... me lo han dicho a mí !).


 
Hola:

Sí son sinónimos en los dos casos "no me comas el tarro"  = "no me comas la cabeza" y "no te comas el tarro" = "no te comas la cabeza", aunque en el primer caso creo que es más habitual usar "cabeza", pero es un impresión.

Otro sinónimo "no me me comas la olla" o "no te comas la olla".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sí son sinónimos en los dos casos "no me comas el tarro" = "no me comas la cabeza" y "no te comas el tarro" = "no te comas la cabeza", aunque en el primer caso creo que es más habitual usar "cabeza", pero es un impresión.
> 
> Otro sinónimo "no me me comas la olla" o "no te comas la olla".


 
Se te ha olvidado el "coco".


----------



## mimmi

Io in Italiano direi propio "mi hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello", nel senso che hai spiegato tu Churchil, quando qualcuno fa di tutto per convincerti di qualcosa e, appunto, ti lava il cervello, per lasciar posto alla sua idea.

"Scervellarsi" significa "esprimerte los sesos", "volverte loco pensando", ma non mi sembra che sia questo il senso che tu cerchi.

Esempio: Mi madre me ha comido el tarro para que vaya con ellos a la boda de mi prima.

Mia mamma mi ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello..

Non mi vengono in mente espressioni colloquiali in italiano...
Ciao,

Mimmi

Ciao

..esprimirte los sesos...

perdón


----------



## krolaina

mimmi said:


> ..esprimirte los sesos...
> 
> perdón


 
¡Casi! Exprimir, con la x. 

Sí Mimmi, pero si por ejemplo te cambio el sentido de la frase...así...

Me estoy comiendo el tarro, no sé si ir a la boda o no.

Aquí, al menos en español, no se puede decir "me estoy lavando el cerebro". ¿Cómo lo dirías? Gracias.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Vamos a hacer un resumencillo:

"Comerle el tarro a alguien" -- Intentar convencer a alguien de que haga algo o de alguna idea, de manera muy insistente y siendo un pesado por normar general. Es mucho más coloquial que "lavar el cerebro", pero quizá podría ser un equivalente.

"Comer*se *el tarro" -- Darle muchas vueltas a una preocupación que tienes, por ejemplo, si sales del trabajo y sigues pensando en cosas del curro, te estás comiendo el tarro.

"Exprimirse los sesos" -- Pensar mucho en un problema con el objetivo de buscarle un solución. No implica la idea de preocupación que tiene "comerse el tarro", simplemente estás pensando concienzudamente en algún problema.

Bueno, yo diría que es así. Para lo de traducirlo al italiano, doctores tiene la Iglesia.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mimmi

"Me estoy comiendo el tarro, no sé si ir a la boda o no..":

Mi sto arrovellando il cervello /mi sto rodendo/mi sto rodendo il cervello/sto rosicando/ mi dibatto/mi sto dibattendo/sono dibattuta, perché non so se andare al matrimonio".

¿Qué os parece?

Mimmi


----------



## irene.acler

También _mi sto scervellando_.


----------



## krolaina

irene.acler said:


> También _mi sto scervellando_.


 
Entonces "scervellarsi" vale en el contexto, no? Jo...que no me entero... (¡estoy de lunes total!)


----------



## irene.acler

No, espera, en el contexto que pone Churchil no, esta no vale. Yo seguía con el listado que ha empezado mimmi.


----------



## krolaina

Ahh...vale vale, ¡me estaba volviendo tarumba!
Gracias "amorcito"


----------



## irene.acler

krolaina said:


> Ahh...vale vale, ¡me estaba volviendo tarumba!
> Gracias "amorcito"


 
De nada, cariño 
Ajaj, y no uses términos demasiados complicados


----------



## 0scar

Quizás _mettere/ficcare in testa_

Acá el equivalente de _comerle el tarro_ es _hacerle el bocho_


----------



## licinio

krolaina said:


> Me estoy comiendo el tarro, no sé si ir a la boda o no.
> 
> Aquí, al menos en español, no se puede decir "me estoy lavando el cerebro". ¿Cómo lo dirías? Gracias.


 
Mi sto facendo paranoie, no so se andare al matrimonio o no.


----------



## Churchil

Grazie mille per le vostre risposte.  Alla fine ho impiegato l'espressione "_lavaggio del cervello_", che nel contesto in cui si trovava, mi sembra che fosse veramente adatta.  

Ma anche sta bene imparare quelle espressioni più colloquiali che avete messo. Si ringrazia il vostro aiuto.


----------



## ninux

Solo ahora veo este hilo que me resulta útil porque también me topé en la frase "me comía el tarro"
De lo que tengo entendido comerse el tarro y comer el tarro son un poco diferentes:
Comer el tarro a alguien es lavar el cerebro a alguien (como traduce el collins en inglés: http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/spanish-english/comer-el-tarro-a-algn)
y comerse el tarro es Arrovelllarsi, rimuginare... etc... (porque no es posible el auto-lavado de cerebro)

¿O estoy mal?


----------

